# WARNING SweetAquatics online seller of aquarium plants WARNING



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

I ordered from Sweet Aquatics after looking up several of their reviews and seeing right on their main page that they're located in Ohio, just an hour and a half from my home. I placed an order on 12/1/2011. On 12/7 I sent Sweet Aquatics an email and got a reply on 12/9. They claimed that they now reside in Alabama, and that their stock isn't doing so well being raised outside. They then go on to tell me they are now unverified from PayPal (even though PayPal didn't warn me of this when I checked out) and that they will need to get this "fixed" before they can send me a refund. This makes no sense, my money should be in their PayPal account and you can simply click "refund" and send it back, I've had to do this many a time with sellers overseas. I don't know what's going on, but today I had to move my PayPal dispute to a claim. Don't order from these people right now, they may be on the up and up but they don't have stock to send and I'm still out my money. I'll post with any updates, it sucks because everything I read on these guys said they were great :-(


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

They usually are, but theyre also a mom and pop business. Im sorry this happened and hope it gets fixed. Last time I had an issue with them because USPS was being slow and killing the plants off (they were holding packages for 5+ days late, it was odd!) but they were patient and we worked to figure things out. Theyre sweet people and I would hope that in a bit of time, things can be worked out


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

I was shocked to have this kind of trouble. All of the reviews look good, but I found it weird that their address was Alabama instead of Ohio. That and the weird issue with PayPal really made me uneasy. If they can't get into their account that's one thing, but it says the transaction was complete. We'll see how things turn out, I'll keep everyone posted as things progress.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

well if they moved they probably changed banks and your bank account is what PayPal verifies you by. I used to be Paypal verified before i switched banks.

hope everything works out for you.


----------



## MoePaac (Jun 16, 2010)

I ordered from them as well and was extremely disappointed. I read on this board to be patient, but after 3 weeks I e-mailed them and they gave me a date for my order to be shipped. I got the plants for a good price, but received them over a month after I placed my order. They also left out one of my pond plants (which was a bit more expensive). Also the aquarium plants I did order were in terrible condition. Only a few have really recovered. At this point I didn't want to even mess with it and didn't contact them. 

They are a great price, and plants fortunately do grow back... but it was more of a hassle than anything.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

At least it seems possible they're being honest about their stock not doing well outdoors. Sorry your plants arrived in bad shape, I think I would have been even more disappointed if I recieved plants from the US that were in rough shape. They still haven't responded to my Paypal claim, it only took them a day to email me back so either they don't have access to their Paypal or they're ignoring it.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Id say its the access. They hateeee losing customers and really do their best to try to right things. If youre concerned still, they probably wouldnt mind if you asked for updates and shared your concerns that you just noted. They're good about getting back to you as fast as they can. I managed to completely right the issue with USPS in only two days, even though there was a decent bit to talk about.


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't know which it is, I kind of wish I had emailed in and asked. It's now the 16th and still no response from them on the PayPal account. I guess I'm just going to have to wait it out until the 21st before they rule on the claim :-(


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

i ordered a big order from them once... very unpleasant. i had to email them several times a week to remind them i had placed an order. i also ordered a aquascape plan, which is expensive and they never sent me a plan. and finally, the plants had pond snail/bladder snails... took me a few weeks of smashing to get rid of those.


----------

